# Headless costume ideas



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I know there are only a couple of days left, but I've been getting more volunteers to work the haunt and I would like to use one of them as a guilloteen victim. I have a severed head that drops as the blade drops, but would like to have an actor jump up from the table. 
No store around here has anything and ordering it online would take to long.... besides making it your self is more satisfying. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found a very simple tutorial on Instructables.com:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Headless-Costume/

The basic idea is to have a framework (in this case, made from cardboard) that sits on the actor's shoulders and covers the head. A shirt or costume is then put over the framework.


----------

